# Transition tr450 or morewood makulu?



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

its t h e question
Both amazing bikes but I can have only one bike 
What would you choose and why?:idea: 
https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/idea.gif


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*?????*

someone?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Transition because I said so. I like both companies you cannot go wrong with either


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

not many people have ridden either bike, let alone both, so it it going to be ard to give you feedback. I say research the geometry differences, suspension setups, and read any reviews you can. Good luck and I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

ive only heard good things about either.

I just got a kalula (1" and 1 degree less headangle then the makulu)

And all i can say is, wow at how nice that thing rides, i have a BOS rear shock on as well, and can only recomment it highly, im not sure i would want the makulu over it tbh, simply cos i found it to quite slack enough once im on it.

And it handled great it really shines over roots though and even better on wet roots, vs the other rides ive tried as in being super sensitive and able to hold a sketchy line better then im used to.

but in reality, i really think you should try and ride each to find which suits you better, they are quite different rides, as a friend of mine just got a TR450 vs his old morewood izumu and he likes the TR 450, just as much, but said they ride very differentand the TR450 sits very deep in its travel?


----------



## DeZender (Oct 9, 2005)

I'd get the Morewood if I had that kind of choice. This is all e-speculation, but that 3.5" stroke BOS shock sounds pretty sweet....


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

The X vs Y bike threads are lame for several reasons.

1. I've never ridden with you before (nor have most people). As such, I've got no idea what your skills are, your experience is, blah, blah, blah.
2. They (meaning you) almost never give any details about what they like in their current bike, what you're looking for out of it and general preferences around DH bikes you've ridden.
3. Especially with brand new models, most people haven't ridden both much - if at all.

I've got a TR 450 and I like it a lot, but what else would you expect me to say? It's low, it's slack, the suspension ramps up smoothly and it's stiffer than a pre-pubescent's morning wood. I've ridden the Makulu around the parking lot of my local shop (Fanatik bike) and it felt great....in the parking lot and the bike is damn sexy.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Having not ridden either bike, I prefer the fit and finish of the Morewood. The TR450 is the nicest Transition I've seen to date. The Makulu takes the machine work and paint to the next level...

Both bikes probably ride very well though and that's what really matters. Personally, I'd get the Morewood.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm on a Commencal Supreme DH right now and next year I may get a new bike. These two plus the Yeti 303 RDH are on my list, as well as another Commy. I'm going to test ride a Morewood in a few weeks at Angel Fire. I can borrow a friend's 303 (he's my size too). I need to get a ride in on a TR450.

Right now I've been looking at geometry. The TR450 and Yeti are a little longer and slacker, and the HA can be changed. After having the adjustment of the Commy I'm leaning that way. 

But I'm not ruling out the Morewood until I ride it. All of these bikes have gotten great reviews, its a hard choice but some one has to ride them.


----------



## DeZender (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe I'm changing my mind to the 450 until someone posts a sicker photo of a Morewood. EB: damn, that bike looks amazing!


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

They're both trash. Get a long travel pogo stick instead.


----------



## Tiago79 (Apr 25, 2007)

DeZender said:


> Maybe I'm changing my mind to the 450 until someone posts a sicker photo of a Morewood. EB: damn, that bike looks amazing!












Here is mine. I love it.


----------



## Tiago79 (Apr 25, 2007)

GrantR said:


> not many people have ridden either bike


Just depends on what part of the country you live. 


































That is 7 Makulu's out last weekend at Windrock(and we were missing 2 more that are local).


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Tiago79 said:


> Here is mine. I love it.


https://media.entertonement.com/embed/OpenEntPlayer.swfImpressive, most impressive. sound bite James Earl Jones sound bites


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

As everyone is saying, you can't really go wrong with either. I like the Transition boys, and ride with them on a regular basis. The 450 is a super nice bike, and it rode great on the one run I took it on. That being said, if I had any choice of a DH bike on the market today, it would be the Makulu. It's suspension setup is like none other. The 2.3:1 leverage ratio provides an incredibly smooth and linear suspension feel. It allows you utilize ALL of your travel effectively, without ramping up like crazy near the end of its stroke. And to top it off, it is one of the best looking DH bikes I've seen. It is also fairly light, weighing in at about the same weight as a 951 with rear shock and steel spring. All of this comes together to make quite a stellar DH bike.


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*Are they totaling different?*

Does the TR more playfull bike that you can pop and lift easily? comparing to the makulu which is more point and shoot bike that sits deep in the 40%sag


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

have a read odf Dirt mag's review (its with BOS though)

https://www.morewoodbikes.com/blog/2009/06/here-it-isdirt-magazines-bike-test-morewood-makulu/


----------



## DeZender (Oct 9, 2005)

OK, the two white Makulus have won me over... I doubt I'll ever get to ride one, but I'm allowed to lust.


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*were are the tr's riders?*

how is the bike?


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

loolilon said:


> Does the TR more playfull bike that you can pop and lift easily? comparing to the makulu which is more point and shoot bike that sits deep in the 40%sag


These are both low, slack, stable DH rigs built for racing. From there most bikes in this category will have slightly different feel. I've read some really good things about the BOS equipped Morewoods. The TR450 is without question the most capable DH bike to come out of Transition. I think you would be stoked to own either one.


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

Tal, u know u want the jedi


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

Tal, Lapierre


----------



## loolilon (Sep 12, 2007)

*i alwayes move on*

the concept is to ride on many bikes as i can i rode dual links all the time
now im ready for the sp...


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

are you selling your frame to guy? (the one with the balfa 2 step)



i rode the makulu a few times, the frame feels really great, put rise bars on it and you could hop on it real easy


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I HAVE ridden both...but I work for Morewood soooo...if you are near Angelfire we are trying to finish some demo bikes for the race.


----------



## Tiago79 (Apr 25, 2007)

He is in Israel looks like so this is who he need to contact

Caspi Cycling
972-3-7419534
[email protected]
www.caspicycling.com

I dont think you can go wrong either way but I have yet to meet someone(see above for proof of 7) that does not like the Makulu. I have the BOS which is my favorite but I have either owned ,rode, or seen the BOS,Cane Creek DB,Elka,and Fox and you can not go wrong with any of those. I have not seen it personally but I have heard the Vivid has not got on well with the frame so I would maybe avoid that shock(great shock just maybe not for the Makulu).


----------

